

Panic Grips World Credit Markets - gibsonf1
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8058d308-84d3-11dd-b148-0000779fd18c.html?nclick_check=1

======
tptacek
ctkrohn, ready for you to come back and tell us it's all fine. Any time now,
would be great. Thanks! =)

